# Food fight! Store manager assaulted with potatoes



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Store manager assaulted with potatoes *
Wed Dec 13, 4:50 PM ET

A grocery store manager was struck in the head with a 10-pound sack of potatoes by a customer angry about having to wait in line, police say. Police in Liberty, near Youngstown in northeast Ohio, say a 59-year-old woman from Youngstown is suspected in the attack.

Scott Renzenbrink, 45, told police a clerk having problems with a customer called him to the register. The customer told him she was upset about the wait and struck the manager in the back of head with the potatoes when he was walking away after the conversation, according to police.

A witness followed the woman out to the parking lot and took down her license plate number.

Renzenbrink, who was not seriously hurt in the attack last Thursday, identified the woman by a Bureau of Motor Vehicles photo. He may file assault charges.

___

Information from: The Tribune Chronicle, http://www.tribune-chronicle.com


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

gee, I work in a grocery store...never thought I'd better be careful with grumpy little old ladies


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thats hilarious. my brother works in a shaws ill have to tell him

i just told my girlfriend haha


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

some peoples kids... sheesh!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well sometimes I'd like to do the same , 10 lanes for checkouts only 2 open..
That manager should have opened another lane instead of I'm guessing giving some lame excuse on the wait.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

food rage -lol


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Youngstown. Anyone ever been to the Canfield 'Scaregrounds'? Thoughts?


----------



## reegman (Jul 7, 2007)

*Scaregrounds*

I've been there. I like the strobe light that the JCs use.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

it was probably a Super 
wal-mart...They all suck.....No matter what time you go there are always lines and it is because they have no cashiers!!! All those empty checkouts!! I bet half the management there doesn't even know how to use a register. They should learn cuz then they wouldn't be standing around the aisles having nothing better to do than just avoid every customer they see.


----------



## qtpenny (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I completely argee ghoul bug, super walmarts do SUCK!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

I used to work at a supermarket. This story does not surprise me at all. People get so angry at the stupidest things...


----------

